# Replacing trebles with single hooks



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been thinking about replacing the treble hooks with single hooks on some of my inline spinners and spoons, to reduce hangups in the rivers and creeks I fish. Does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of hooks would be good for this?


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I've been thinking about replacing the treble hooks with single hooks on some of my inline spinners and spoons, to reduce hangups in the rivers and creeks I fish. Does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of hooks would be good for this?


I've read articles about this and it's an interesting concept. Of course, I would suggest either Mustad or Gamakatsu. The type of hooks that would be preferred represents the unknown. I was reading in the Northern Providences of Canada that only single hooks can be used even upon crankbaits. Sorry I'm not much help but just enjoying the day off from work.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I'd try something along the lines of a Gamakatsu G-Stinger Hook. It's like a circle hook that would normally be added as a trailer hook.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

http://www.gamakatsu.com/catalog/siwash.htm

A siwash hook is what you'll be looking for unless you want to add/use split rings to add a hook of your choice. A siwash hook has the open eye so you can pinch it shut instead of using a split ring.

Blue Fox Vibrax inline spinners(the bigger models) come with a siwash hook. I've also thought about adding a smaller EWG hook so I can rig on a grub and be snagless.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Rooster tail makes spinners like this.








I like to add plastic trailers to spinners.







The same thing is great on the front half of a jointed minnow plug. Just remove the back section and attach a split ring. A EWG hook with a corkscrew keeper holds the plastic in place. Make sure the length and weight of the trailer are appropriate for the lure size to keep it swimming naturally. the action is remarkable. --Tim


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow said:


> Rooster tail makes spinners like this.
> View attachment 63034
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm putting plastic trailers on is a great idea



legendaryyaj said:


> http://www.gamakatsu.com/catalog/siwash.htm
> 
> A siwash hook is what you'll be looking for unless you want to add/use split rings to add a hook of your choice. A siwash hook has the open eye so you can pinch it shut instead of using a split ring.
> 
> Blue Fox Vibrax inline spinners(the bigger models) come with a siwash hook. I've also thought about adding a smaller EWG hook so I can rig on a grub and be snagless.


That looks perfect


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

These are sweet lures: http://www.mepps.com/information/aglia-streamer/531#description

They have a single main hook. Some have a treble trailer and some don't. You could always cut off the leader of the trailer, but I think that you will find that the smaller treble buried in the hair dressing rarely gets hung up.

They work!


----------

